# Interesting Catfish



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello all, first time poster,

I have an interesting catfish I picked up from the local fish store, and now have forgotten the name of it, each time I go into the store I keep forgetting to ask. I can get a picture of it and post but for now I want to try to describe this guy. He is around 8 inches in length, very flat head, eyes ontop and to the sides of his head, he has long white whiskers, a black top, a white under belly with the black and white converging around mid section of his body, and a mixed black and white tail. I was wondering if anyone had an Idea of who he was off the top of their heads, I looked up black and white catfish and only found the Raphael catfish which does not look like him at all really.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By the sound of it...shovel nose. Maybe TSN or LSN but would need to see a pic.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

maybe a pictus catfish??? long whiskers=pictus catfish(most of the time)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> maybe a pictus catfish??? long whiskers=pictus catfish(most of the time)


8" and very flat head....sry...not a pictus. ;o)


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

i need a picture to say which cat fish it is...


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the posts, Shovel Nose catfish it is, I googled it and that's exactly what it is : ) Thank you again, I will have to post on another thread, my entire set up someday.

Nate


----------

